# Willing to share your tracable scary pumpkin face?



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a few I can give you but they exceed the upload size. If you give me an email, I can email the patterns to you.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.pumpkinmasters.com/free-patterns.asp


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

For hundreds (yes , hundreds) of pumpkin faces (scary, happy, silly) visit www.paperpumpkins.com


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> For hundreds (yes , hundreds) of pumpkin faces (scary, happy, silly) visit www.paperpumpkins.com


What a great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------

